

Ask HN: Is "Make Money With Dropship Business" a scam? - aymeric

Hi,<p>I am fairly sure that many people on HN have seen the "Make Money With Dropship Business" link appearing in Delicious popular several times.<p>Is this a spam site or does it genuinely attract a lot of attention?<p>How do they do to appear in Delicious popular consistenly?<p>Thanks
======
coryl
Probably spamming delicious bookmarks

------
bitemyapp
It's a scam, they usually take your money and run after you make an "order".

On a side note, never use money orders with anyone you don't know personally
and deeply trust.

